# Wisdom Tooth Extraction



## Guest (Jul 17, 2000)

I read this board almost everyday but rarely post. I have had IBS for 6 years now and it is mostly controlled. I have good days and bad. My biggest problem is my fear of vomiting which makes me worry, which kicks up the IBS. Anyway... getting to the point. I have to have my wisdom teeth extracted tommorow morning and I am worried about the effects of the medication they use to sedate you. I am having a concious sedation. Does anybody know which drugs they use for these procedures and how they can affect your system (particuarly your stomach and bowels)... I also could really use some words of encouragement here as I am extreemly worried and anxious. I have chickened out of this procedure twice now with an anxiety attack as soon as I sit in the chair. My teeth hurt daily and I need to go through with it this time. Thanks everybody. Carrie


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

hey CarrilynI have no idea which meds they used.But I which you good luck for th surgery.Hope everything goes well.God bless you------------------Fuzzz (Fed up w IBS)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I'm not exactly sure what drugs they use, but they will relax you, along with your stomach and bowels. They'll keep you fairly relaxed most of the day. Most pain medications that they give you afterwards have a tendency to constipate you and also relax your stomach and bowels. So, if you are IBS-D, it should help. You won't feel a thing during the procedure and will be very relaxed so try not to worry. At least the pain from your teeth will be gone in a short time. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

Talk to your Doc they can give you valium to calm you down ahead of time or gas at time of extraction with novacaine for pain. For pain after extraction Ibuprofen works well, you should not take anything stronger because it tends too slow down the G.I. tract Randy


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2000)

hi everyone this is CarrieLynThankyou so much for your words of encouragement.... I got through the surgery just fine... with no nausea or anything. My teeth do hurt now and I am definatly experiencing the constipation side effect from the Vicodin they gave me. Hopefully I will be able to stop taking it soon and my stomach function will return to normal. It also is not very fun to not be able to chew anything.... makes sticking to my IBS friendly diet tough. Thanks again everyone.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

CarrieLyn, Glad everything went well! Having experienced several tooth extractions, you should be able to switch over to 800 mgs of Motrin or even two extra strength Tylenol by tomorrow. Both don't constipate you like the Vicodin does. Take care!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2000)

I am so glad that I didn't read this message thread until now as I am one of the nightmare stories. This way, you don't have to hear of the fun I had. *LOL* That is great that you made it through with flying colors. I hope your mouth is feeling better very soon and you are able to enjoy having those awful teeth gone from your mouth.Christine------------------It is never too late to be what you might have been.----George Eliot


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2000)

When I had two teeth taken out without being put to sleep I was ok right after the ordeal was over. But about 2 hours after I got sick, nauseated and throwing up.


----------

